

Boy dies of bubonic plague in Kyrgyzstan - Fortaymedia
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-23843656

======
lutusp
Quote: "If secondary cases occur, medical staff are aware and better able to
treat patients with antibiotics."

I hope no one takes this story lightly. Efforts to eradicate historically
important bacterial diseases with antibiotics sometimes only succeed in
creating untreatable strains, as is now true for tuberculosis. There are now
tuberculosis strains that cannot be treated with any available antibiotic, and
the only remedy is to quarantine the victims.

"Health experts warn untreatable tuberculosis threatens world":

[http://www.naturalnews.com/039649_drug-
resistant_tuberculosi...](http://www.naturalnews.com/039649_drug-
resistant_tuberculosis_contagion.html)

For religious fundamentalists and science doubters, I should add that the
reason untreatable bacterial strains come into existence is because of
evolution by natural selection. Antibiotics wipe out almost all the bacteria,
except those that by chance have a genetic resistance to the antibiotic. Over
time that vanishingly small number of resistant cells becomes the entire
population.

